# Gamer Lobby



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2009)

So Another World and I were talking, trying to sort out the problems of all the gamer nights. He came up with the idea for a Gamer Lobby. A place where people could find someone to play in the game of their choice, and also see what others are playing. This will be something that can be used for all gamer nights. For now I'm working on the concept. But I am looking for a coder. I've been talking around and I heard AJAX is the way to go. And also someone to help with the graphic design. Depending on how hard it will be to make the GUI, it may or may not be made. For now, the focus is to make the Gamer Lobby bot.

People that are on the project:
- Sonicslasher (team leader)
- Neko (graphic design for the GUI)
- Antoligy (researcher)

Looks like this project has a nice heading now. After lilsypha's came up with that idea, I (with the help of a few others) have decided that this will be a GUI for the Gamer Lobby bot.


Spoiler: Old



Things that this program will need to do:

- "look" for a game so another person can find and play with you
- "join" the game, so that others can see who you are playing with

Optional:

- Link to GBAtemp's Java IRC app, although I really don't know how hard it would be
- Link with GBAtemp's FCDB
- Link with "mpmatch" bot





Spoiler: First Concept by Sonicslasher



 








2nd Concept by Sonicslasher:





Concept by Neko:







Spoiler: Ideas from people






			
				Martin said:
			
		

> [22:03:21]  It would be sweet if
> [22:03:22]  at first
> [22:03:31]  you are just presented with the icons of the games being hosted
> [22:03:52]  with basic info, like how many are searching, how many have been matched up, name of the game etc
> ...







I am still trying to get the main concept down. Please give constructive criticism.

Before it's said. Yes, I know, the font is not very good for readability. It was just something I had on at the time.


----------



## Cablephish (May 19, 2009)

To be honest, this may not work, no matter what you try.

But if I may ask, are you planning on doing more than DS games? Or is it going to just be DS games? If it's not a broad spectrum of platforms, not much point in trying, because I've seen the amount of people who're willing to play DS games. Personally, I feel like I've been shying away from the game scene.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> To be honest, this may not work, no matter what you try.
> 
> But if I may ask, are you planning on doing more than DS games? Or is it going to just be DS games? If it's not a broad spectrum of platforms, not much point in trying, because I've seen the amount of people who're willing to play DS games. Personally, I feel like I've been shying away from the game scene.


This is not only for WiFi Night. It's for Fight Night, Xbox Live Night and any other gamer night I may add in the future. I only used DS games for a example.


----------



## GameDragon (May 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this applies to all games, not just DS games.


----------



## VVoltz (May 19, 2009)

This would be cool!, I would help you if I had any idea how to =(


----------



## PettingZoo (May 19, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 19, 2009)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Lily (May 19, 2009)

Maybe I'm going out on a limb here, but wouldn't it be easier (at least to start) to have a dedicated irc channel and irc bot to handle this? The likelihood of finding someone with the skills to create such a thing as you're looking for is slim, especially when a bot could handle this without much trouble.

Let's say the channel is..#gbatemp.mp (multiplayer) for the sake of argument. Let's say the bot is called mpmatch. 


CODE/server irc.gbatemp.net:5190
/j #gbatemp.mp

!search
 SonicSlasher is currently looking for 1 person to play Horsez 14: The Ultimate Horsez!
 lilsypha is currently looking for 8 people to join Team Fortress 2.

!match lilsypha
coolguy has joined lilsypha in Team Fortress 2.

!match SonicSlasher
reallycoolguy has joined SonicSlasher in Horsez 14: The Ultimate Horsez! (NDS).

!search
lilsypha is currently looking for 7 people to join Team Fortress 2 (PC).

!add 2 2DF Metal Slug
someperson is now looking for 2 people to join Metal Slug (2DFighter).

!end
lilsypha is no longer looking for players to join Team Fortress 2.

!search
someperson is currently looking for 2 people to join Metal Slug (2DFighter).

!add 1 360 Burnout Paradise
zzzz is currently looking for 1 person to join Burnout Paradise (360).

!match zzzz
xyxy has joined zzz in Burnout Paradise (360).

Etc.

The bot could announce on a set interval (say, 2 minutes) the results of !search. There could be other commands, like:

CODE!active
There are currently 2 active games.
 SonicSlasher and reallycoolguy are playing Horsez 14: The Ultimate Horsez! (NDS).
 zzzz and xyxy are playing Burnout Paradise (360).

Etc, etc.

Just a thought. It really wouldn't be that hard to get a little MySQL database going to hold the necessary information, and some php code behind the bot to tie it all together. Think about it!


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2009)

I love it sypha! :^D

Although I still kinda want to work on the java app idea. But as that will take a while to make, this will be great for now


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 19, 2009)

Well, I already told you some ideas over IRC, I'm looking at stuff to see how to use the Java applet, but as I already said (beat lilsypha to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) about using a hidden/unhidden IRC channel that a bot communicates accross...


----------



## Jdbye (May 19, 2009)

Don't use a java applet... use Ajax. It looks better (Java apps in general do not look good) and isn't bloated.


----------



## Pendor (May 19, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> Don't use a java applet... use Ajax. It looks better (Java apps in general do not look good) and isn't bloated.



Ditto.

Exact same reasons.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice Idea could it also b when theres no wifi nights and people could still play mk or whatever


----------

